# Hunting > The Magazine >  Just another walk in the park.

## Dundee

Assuming the streams would still be high in the Ruahine Ranges.

I headed elsewhere. :Have A Nice Day: 

Parked here and headed for the tops.



Such a cruisy climb. :Grin: 


A few patchy clearings on the way up.


Looking back to where ute was parked,centre top of picture.


I sat down to have a snack of some left over venison when I spot another hunter.I made myself known and he just about shit himself. :Grin:  :Wink: 


I was sitting well off any track watching that clearing when he came into view,followed shortly by his mate.They had heard a few stags but couldn't coax them out of the bush.Introductions made handshakes and they were on there way.

I finished my steak and watched the clearings with the wind in my face. :Cool: 


I moved down a little lower and the hills started roaring with stags.


Closing in on the roars with cupped hands giving the occasional reply.


I couldn't get the roars any closer it seemed so I went into the bush but only to get wind of one and it disappeared. :Sad: 


Was awesome hearing them roaring but I had to call it a day so proceded back up the gully and out.


Back down the track


Back to the view of the carpark.


Was a good hike and great to hear them roar but nothing on deck unfortunately. That was a just another walk in the park :Have A Nice Day:   And as I drove closer to the Ruahine Range and home it started pissing down,so I was rather pleased I went here than there.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thought that was you roaring  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

So where were the tops?

Real nice clearings you guys have up there,failed farm land from back in the day?

----------


## Scouser

Good one Dundee, yeah they do sound cool when they go off.......

----------


## Dundee

> So where were the tops?
> 
> Real nice clearings you guys have up there,failed farm land from back in the day?


On the skyline :Psmiley:  But was told to never walk on the skyline :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Nice spot for a walk mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> was told to never walk on the skyline


Good soldier Dundee.

----------


## Tahr

:Cool: 

I wonder what motivated you to go to _that_ shit hole of a place.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## M03

Looks like pretty tight bush and scrub around those clearings........but I guess that where you find the deer.

----------


## R93

Even a grubby south islander like me can recognise that country from the pics Dundee. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Tahr

> Looks like pretty tight bush and scrub around those clearings........but I guess that where you find the deer.


The Dannevirke bush hobbits just scurry around underneath it.

----------


## Gibo

> The Dannevirke bush hobbits just scurry around underneath it.


Should they have their noses ringed to keep twig and tweet happy?  :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

looks like a good walk shame you didnt get to shoot anything

----------


## Dundee

I will be back :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## moonhunt

Looks like a good spot there Dundee, get back out there already

----------


## TJM

Looks like a lot of re gen, tight between the clearings but good for the deer

----------


## Dundee

Sunday is the next mission.

----------


## madmaori

thats my ute in that first pic!i was in there for a week but didnt hear anything?!sure it wasnt ur guts roaring  :Thumbsup: 
im hoping to head back in tomorrow morning for a quick morning hunt....far to much traffic in there when we were there....and it used to be such a nice quiet spot.....
spent many hours glassing that clearing and the 1 down the other end but im gueesing they had been thrashed and the deersies had wised up,ended up smacking a spiker for a bit of meat

----------


## madmaori

just seen ur last post,might see you in there...please dont shoot me  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> just seen ur last post,might see you in there...please dont shoot me


likewise madmaori lets stay safe.

----------


## Dundee

Have mentioned our plans with the madmaori :Grin:  Young Sean and I might meet the bro on the hill tomorrow :Thumbsup:  Crispy out there now,might be the first hard frost.  Sean is packing his bag and lunch as I type.

----------


## Rushy

> Have mentioned our plans with the madmaori Young Sean and I might meet the bro on the hill tomorrow Crispy out there now,might be the first hard frost.  Sean is packing his bag and lunch as I type.


Have a good trip the lot of you.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Rushy,have you received the book by Charlie Janes yet?

----------


## Tahr

Have a good day.
Dundee, I saw six tonight over there. Only stag was a miserable four pointer. I missed a yearling neck shot at 50 yards. We were both standing, mind.

----------


## Dundee

Was another good hike with Sean as my companion. Four vehicles there this morning. Frosty start when we left.

Saw 3 mountain bikers and a guy on a quad who told us we had just past him when a good stag walked out onto a clearing.Another chap with two dogs.We heard only one roar. And heard two shots.Another great walk in the park. :Grin: 
Never took the shot at the hind as she had a young one with her. But it was great to show Sean deer in the wild. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks Rushy,have you received the book by Charlie Janes yet?


Yes thank you. I haven't started reading yet though.

----------


## madmaori

Nice report,no luck for me this morning,didn't help I had to pull out by 9 but good walk all the same

----------


## Tahr

Is that her fawn I can see slightly higher to the left?

Cheers

----------


## Dundee

> Nice report,no luck for me this morning,didn't help I had to pull out by 9 but good walk all the same


Sorry we missed ya madmaori, we were on top at 0700hrs never saw a mad maori but three mad honkees on bloody mountain bikes. One nearly assed up and went off the track. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Is that her fawn I can see slightly higher to the left?
> 
> Cheers


Yes Tahr it ambled across the clearing behind her at 1005hrs and they both disappeared into the bush. Was a good hike was trying to map the distance we covered on google earth but dunno how to do that. We walked as far as "Windy Point" and it lived up to its name.
One 11year old still buzzing about the "Walk in the Park"  :Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Tahr

That’s great that Sean came along with you. That hind would have been quite a long shot for his bow.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> That’s great that Sean came along with you. That hind would have been quite a long shot for his bow.


Nah my boys can hit the wings off a blowfly at 50 mtres :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Just had a play around with google earth and tracked our walk. It was a 11km hike.

----------


## BRADS

Can you un blank the green bits mate :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

> Can you un blank the green bits mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bit late for that id say

----------


## Dundee

> Can you un blank the green bits mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is common knowledge locals know,its no secret. :ORLY:

----------


## BRADS

> It is common knowledge locals know,its no secret.


I was pulling ya tit mate :Have A Nice Day: 
I spent most of my younger days farming there as you no :Have A Nice Day: 
You should take @petree there.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Bit late for that id say


I never said where Neckshot. :Wink:    If they recognise it they have been there. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## petree

Is all this in ruahines? Looks like farm land amazing, when ya got a spare seat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aharvnz

Took me a couple of days of sleuthing to find it.  Looks pretty cool.

----------


## madmaori

Wll done aharvnz...may i ask how you worked out that it is off the end of snee road?

----------


## aharvnz

> Wll done aharvnz...may i ask how you worked out that it is off the end of snee road?


ooh by gum he be a tricky fella.
I won't give away my methods as that will lead everyone to your nice spot but there are enough clues in the post to work it out and it did take a lot of searching as its easy to miss.
Needless to say a pleasant drive over the coming weeks may be on the cards  :Have A Nice Day: 

Edit: I'm also a computer geek

----------


## Tahr

> ooh by gum he be a tricky fella.
> I won't give away my methods as that will lead everyone to your nice spot but there are enough clues in the post to work it out and it did take a lot of searching as its easy to miss.
> Needless to say a pleasant drive over the coming weeks may be on the cards 
> 
> Edit: I'm also a computer geek


Good grief. Do you hit on your best friend’s wife too?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## aharvnz

no worries, I'm just having a dig. Its a bit far from me to pop over for a hunt.
I just like a challenge when someone puts it out there.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Its no secret Snee Road is very handy :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

@seandundee and I took our guests @geezejonesy and texaswalker for a stroll back up Snee rd. :Grin: 


No luck but plenty of fresh sign.

Now I'm heading back up there to see what laid those pellets :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

Mmmm black jelly beans

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Good skills Dundee.  May the luck be with you.

----------


## Chris

2nd pic of the pellets look like a stag left them to piss you off,others look like hind droppings. 
More like a young stag might be a good eater "Mr D".

----------


## hunter308

Looks like you have been having a good time Dundee hopefully I will get out in the bush again soon for another walkabout.

----------


## Tahr

They are out scoffing up big time at the moment Mr Dundee. Last Sunday I saw 4 over the hill a bit. A wind change stuffed it up for me.
Great spot, Snee Rd.

----------


## geezejonesy

howd snee rd look this arvo @Dundee ? :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

Saw a cracker stag and a hind and yearling at 640yard :Cool:

----------


## BRADS

> Saw a cracker stag and a hind and yearling at 640yard


You get it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neckshot

> Saw a cracker stag and a hind and yearling at 640yard


Got a range finder  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Got a range finder 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Nope but someone did. :Grin:

----------


## madmaori

Due to go on walkabout with the sproglets mite see if I can catch up with that animal that laid those lil raisins....or it's cobber

----------


## Dundee

> Due to go on walkabout with the sproglets mite see if I can catch up with that animal that laid those lil raisins....or it's cobber


Good on ya madmaori give me a pm I will join yas if you want :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> You get it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You want to fetch boy?

 :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> You want to fetch boy?
> Attachment 24194


Had worse retrieves mate :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

yea na can understand not wanting to play fetch there,can be a shit up through there!yup sounds like a plan dundee il let ya know

----------


## Frosty

> You want to fetch boy?
> Attachment 24194


Cheers man I will, shot a stag off there just before roar, let us know if you find anymore for us :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Back up at Snee Road with three young fellas with me. :Wink: 

Two other hunters walked out as we got here and they never saw any animals also. One was wearing blue blaze on the hard right of the picture.

Another valuable lesson learnt for these three young fellas. When they got home I showed them these pics.

Next one is zoomed in a little.Now they won't walk on the skyline again I hope :Grin: 

And young Sean Dundee was perched on this outcrop siloughetted by the sky :Oh Noes: 

Possum trapper and his mate coming down of the ridge. :Have A Nice Day: 

No deersies this time and none seen but fresh sign up there.And skyline lesson has been taught to the younger generation.
Was a good hike with the boys but we bailed as the weather was turning to shit,and could see it rolling up the valley. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Good on you Dundee. Lesson learned?

----------


## GWH

All the easy ones have been shot dunners, half the North Island has been through the place since you started this thread.

----------


## Frosty

> All the easy ones have been shot dunners, half the North Island has been through the place since you started this thread.


Another lesson to be learnt maybe?  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seandundee

that will proberly be the last walk for a while

----------


## ishoot10s

Haha, PT's new 303 spotted next to him!  :Thumbsup:  @possum trapper

----------


## Dundee

I tend to disagree GWH and Frosty if you know the area yes you have been there but I doubt if any newbees have been there because of this thread. Bloody nice walk for the young kids anyway. Won't be back in a hurry anyway as we are getting to busy on the ranch. :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

Good to get the boys out leaning the trade Dunners, all good for the future....well done mate

----------


## GWH

> I tend to disagree GWH and Frosty if you know the area yes you have been there but I doubt if any newbees have been there because of this thread. Bloody nice walk for the young kids anyway. Won't be back in a hurry anyway as we are getting to busy on the ranch.


I personally know of two blokes that have never been there before that worked out the area from images you posted in this thread and have been there and shot deer. So im sure there will be plenty more too....

----------


## Toby

I posted a picture of some place on here and some guy that I've never even seen post on the forum pm'ed about the block asking if anythings getting about lately and so on haha.

----------


## GWH

Yes what people don't seem to realize is that there are a lot more people reading the forum than just the people who are actually registered and post regularly.  I learnt all this the hard way by making the same mistake of posting pics on forum's with too much detail.

----------


## Dundee

There is enough deer in this country for all. Our freezer isn't empty yet. If I have helped someone out,well done. :Wink: 

This forum would be bloody boring with blury pictures and no stories.

Hunting and Fishing falls in the same category,if I said there was a big trout in the river and took a picture of the river and said thats where it is or (was) and you figured out where it was and caught it.  I have no regrets cause you gotta be out there to get em.
Same scenario a decent stag was taken from Snee Road and picture wasn't shown on here.  Well its the same as fishing,who gives a fuck its not there now and neither is the big fucken trout in a certain pool on a certain river.

I have no problems sharing photos or info to help fellow hunters or fishos,  but if you work it out good luck to yous no skin off my nose :Psmiley:

----------


## craigc

Dundee you are right on the money there mate. Most hunters could not find a deer if you tied it too a tree for them. The area around Sutherlands Hutt gets a hammering and we see deer every time we go there. Every half witted pig hunter in Wellington has chased pigs and deer there and we still see pigs there. It's open country and we bumped into a guy there without binoculars... Being told where there are deer does not make you a good hunter! 
Like you say, there's more around now than ever (in my lifetime anyway).

----------


## Neckshot

"Snee" rd at the top is a foot under snow right now so fill ya boots :Grin: 

bloody shit phone

----------


## GWH

Fair enough @Dundee it just seemed you were disappointed not seeing deer there again. So thought I'd point it out

----------


## Dundee

All good GWH,they are there just weren't playing tag that day. :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Don't give a fuck who sees these pics :Slow: 

But was a good change of scenery from the farm. :Grin: 

Went up with @ritchie426 and @seandundee  Enjoy the pics and go get em!!

----------


## HNTMAD

nice stuff

----------


## Tahr

Mr Dundee, I was in the park last night. Cold NW that was a nuisance.
Saw 5 on a private place but dont have permission to go there. Not sure anyone has. 

Saw naught where I was allowed to be. Tilly reckoned there were some around, but they probably got our wind. I got some pretty dirty looks from her.
Home here 11.30pm.

Cheers

----------


## Dundee

We had a SW blowing which was ideal. Those clematis paniculata look amazing in the Spring. Plenty of tucker out there now for the animals.

----------


## Tahr

The clematis seem a bit late this year?

----------


## madmaori

was in there last weekend dundee with the young fella camping just to the side of where you were taking the pics of the top clearing,watched a couple of stags on the bottom clearing right on dark then hit the bush the next morning and fluufed a couple from the young fella not realising the importance of being a ninja  :Grin: 
plenty of deersies floating around in there at the mo,most people dont tend to stray off that track-hence they get no deersies  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

In the third picture is Seans' vest hanging on a tree. If you look closely you can see him disappearing into the bush canopy.He is to the left of the vest.

----------

